# Is evaning surf fishing any good for trout?



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Is evening surf fishing any good for trout, just curious. I know the morning bite is the best....


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## Peelerson (May 31, 2013)

Agreed, yes. The surf tends to be a little rougher in the afernoon vs. morning.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

ok. thanks for the replies. I was thinking on heading down and giving it a try with all the reports and all. couldn't make it this morning. looks like yesterday was good....


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes. I have killed them in the afternoon.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

Some of our best fising have been done hitting the beach In the afternoon, but I make sure we have a high tide in the evening. About a month ago we tore them up and we didnt touch sand till 12-3


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

yes


----------



## GregO (Aug 18, 2005)

It can be good, but of course u need the other factors to go with it. The ones that are always mentioned like tide bait, and decent water clarity. I was in surfside on Sunday from midday til almost sunset. There was a decent bite around noon when the started to drop and again when it was reaching low tide, but around 6:00 the water quit moving and the bite shutdown. So in that scenario for me, the evening bite was not good. I was using artificial and the guys next to me were using shrimp with maybe a couple trout in the 90 min of fishing. I also tried across the pass on galv side near water tower and the water was super clear, which makes it a challenge when using artificial so i I did not stay long there and I was back at surfside by 5:00. I ended up with a few small trout, and several hookups with lady fish and whiting. Not much on tops, mainly spoon and soft plastic. For now I think the bite is generally better in the morning too.


----------



## spdrweb (Dec 17, 2006)

Fish the outgoing tide if you cant make the morning bite. Look at the tide chart and fish the sharpest drop in the graph...not the beginning or end. Today you can fish between 2-4. I fished yesterday 2-3:30 at Bermuda beach and caught three nice trout.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I did go down there and was in the water around 6:30 pm. tried finger mullet and live shrimp. finally caught a keeper trout around 8pm. and that was it. I didn't think about the tides. should of checked. I guess you have to hit it at the right time. the water was nice. but a little bit to sandy. went down to SS around access 6. I usually go early. but decided to hit it after work. at least I didn't get up at 5am and catch only one...lol


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Some of my best surf trips and most of my trout over 30" were caught in the evening surf. I think the tide is a far greater factor than time of day.


----------

